# Where to fish?



## srx788 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey guys and ladies I just moved form the Norfolk va beach area and I'm trying to find some places to fish here in Glen Burnie MD. I like brackish and salt water fishing. Do you guys have red drum, black drum, spots, rock, trout in this area and if you do can anybody point me in the right direction. THANKS!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry to here that.  
I'm a transplant also and currently live in Pasadena, MD.
In this area, the occasional Rock, white perch, catfish, and when they make it up this far croakers and spot. Gotta go way south for Drum and trout. Oh yeah, we do get small blues up here once the salinity goes up in the bay later in the summer.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Sorry, but you just went from dating Jessica Alba to Roseanne Barr!!! Sorry, just had to say it!! LOL!

Cali already mentioned the potential fish. Now, trout is a foreign word around here. We haven't seen them in nearly 10yrs.  

You're pretty close to Sandy Point and if you click the hot spot link, you can check out more places.


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi welcome to MD. If you are looking for saltwater you are gonna have to travel a couple hours to Delaware beaches or Ocean City/Assateague. If you wanna target saltwater species in fresh water, I would suggest Feltcher's Boathouse/Chain Bridge along the Potomac where you can catch Stripers and Shad. Other area's that are a little further drive would be Sandy Point, Metapeake, Romancoke, Point Look Out (PLO), Kent Narrows, and Bill Burton Pier (Choptank) in cambridge md. Others can chime in but these are the areas I like to fish.


----------



## srx788 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thats kind of cold lol! I'll give Sandy point a try then. I went to Rosanne from Jessica lol ! But it really sound like Delaware is the spot...... Thanks everyone for their comments.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Damn you left Disneyworld for Kings Dominion !!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

srx788 said:


> Thats kind of cold lol! I'll give Sandy point a try then. I went to Rosanne from Jessica lol ! But it really sound like Delaware is the spot...... Thanks everyone for their comments.


I should stop bashing my local fishing area (lol) , it's been good to me but I would sure love some good spec, sea mullet (oops, ahem, roundhead), or puppy drum for dinner. Anyway, welcome to MD and shoot me a PM if you want detailed information on some fishing spots.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> Sorry, but you just went from dating Jessica Alba to Roseanne Barr!!! Sorry, just had to say it!! LOL!
> 
> Cali already mentioned the potential fish. Now, trout is a foreign word around here. We haven't seen them in nearly 10yrs.
> 
> You're pretty close to Sandy Point and if you click the hot spot link, you can check out more places.


Got that right Peter ... go down to CBBT area and nab some cobia ... they are thick in that area right now, so I'm told


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishhead said:


> Got that right Peter ... go down to CBBT area and nab some cobia ... they are thick in that area right now, so I'm told


I wish I could Bob. So far it's just local area for me this year. One of my bud just sent me a pic of his cobia.


----------



## pmuggleworth (Aug 4, 2012)

*Try Matapeake. Seriously.*



srx788 said:


> Thats kind of cold lol! I'll give Sandy point a try then. I went to Rosanne from Jessica lol ! But it really sound like Delaware is the spot...... Thanks everyone for their comments.


Hey,

Try Matapeake. Seriously, it's a beautiful, lit pier, only 35 minutes from Glen Burnie. $10 pays for 24 hours of parking either at Matapeake or Romancoke, which is a few miles down the road.

Sure, it has it's dry spells from time-to-time, but you can almost always count on White Perch and Spot there, definitely Stripers, Bluefish in a month or so, and last time I was there, I saw a guy catch a 44' Red Drum. And they got catfish and flounder sometimes too. Plus, it's a really nice place to spend the day/night. Like, really nice. Google it and take a look (after you're done googling Jessica Alba).

You'll also have to pay a toll going over the Bay Bridge (not coming back), which is like $6, and a few exits before the bridge on Route 50, there's a great fishing store called "Anglers" for all your fresh bait, ice, gear, food & drinks. The pier is literally the first exit after the bridge, take a right and go down about 2 miles then take a right at the sign.


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Hi SRX788, welcome to Maryland!

Come on down to South County Maryland. We have the best fishing around, from Ft. Washington, MD to St. Mary's County. Check out this wonderful fishing report from our very own Maryland DNR http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/fishingreport/index.asp.

I've fished at Benedict in Prince Frederick, Bushwood, Coltons Point, Solomons, Point Lookout. All from piers and shores. Right now you'll be able to catch white perch, spot, croakers, rockfish, catfish, and cownose rays. I would take with me their bait of choice: fresh shrimp w/head, bloodworms, squid. Use size 4 and 6 hooks. Also, don't forget to purchase a few crab baskets to go crabbing.








I'd also like to recommend you read Lenny Rudow's 'Rudow's Guide to Fishing the Chesapeake'. This is a fantastic read, as he takes you through almost every nook and crevice of the bay; provides details about each fish; and also what tackle to use and the baits they prefer.

Attached are a few of the fish I've caught in the last 3-4 weeks.

I hope you're able to get out there soon. Have fun, and again, Welcome to Maryland.


----------



## srx788 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks... You guy are the best. I'm going to try all of these spots that you have suggested.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

srx788 said:


> Thanks... You guy are the best. I'm going to try all of these spots that you have suggested.


Bro/Sis, I'm from Hampton but live in DC so I get it and these guys are spot on with the Alba/Barr comparison. There is no contest, it is what it is. That said, sometimes it is what it is... But don't expect the quality of fishing your accustomed to, your best bet would be a charter or to hit DE and the other suggested areas. Hell as we speak, I'm trying to decide where to go because I'm not looking to catch 9" fish. I think I'll give PLO a shot. Good luck and tight lines.


----------

